# jumping in to say HI



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just figured I would jump in here to kind of introduce myself. My name is Paul, and have been into tractors, cars, and all things mechanical since I was old enough to walk. It started out with my dad having a old Farmall C that he used to mow with. Well, about three years ago, I got a nice big piece of land, and was looking for MY first tractor. After years of using my dad’s old JD112, I sent out on a search for a nice used JD garden tractor. Well, it turned out that wile looking for a tractor, I stopped in to my local tractor dealer, and they had a used Ingersoll tractor for sale. This thing was a TANK! And while I did not end up buying that tractor, I knew what I was looking for. A few weeks later, I found a nice mid 80’s 444. Real nice shape, just needed a tune up, and a few little things. Picked it up, and have been into the Ingersolls ever since. Now I also have a 224, what is a slightly smaller tractor, but mostly the same.


----------



## Cousin Andy (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice post. Aren't you on Gardenweb as well?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cousin Andy _
> *Nice post. Aren't you on Gardenweb as well? *


Yup, on garden web also. I made this post before the "introductions" thred started. If someone could move this there, that would be cool.


----------

